# Best Silver deals for Today



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am getting ready to buy some silver for Christmas presents... Rounds or coins does not matter are there any deals better then provident

Provident Prospector 1 oz Silver Round
Any Quantity $17.47

https://www.providentmetals.com/
free shipping over $99


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Comparison of major suppliers https://comparesilverprices.com/


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Thought there would be some better "black friday" or "cyber monday" offers out there but didn't see any. Good luck. I don't have faith in silver prices right now; I still project them under 15 soon on the spot price so I'm only going to buy the coins I want when available.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If ya are feeling real jumpy ... https://comparegoldprices.com/


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Try Craigs List.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

paraquack said:


> Try Craigs List.


Its great for junk silver (not sure why they call it junk) or pre 64 US coins. You can use CL and get it below spot. Just post a want to buy and you get all kinds of offers. Have cash, suggest a gun, and meet at starbucks.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

JMBullion has starter packs. You can get 10ozs at spot prices. As far as where to buy I personally really like Penn Metals. The don't have a minimum order and always free shipping.

Craigslist and eBay both can be good but I'm finding the best deals on silver forums and facebook silver groups. It's getting close to Christmas and people need some money....it's easy to dump a few ounces for spot. It's more than they would get anywhere else.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Its great for junk silver (not sure why they call it junk) or pre 64 US coins. You can use CL and get it below spot. Just post a want to buy and you get all kinds of offers. Have cash, suggest a gun, and meet at starbucks.


I predominately buy silver bullion in eagles and maple leafs. I do own a little pre 64 junk silver and know many here prefer junk silver. Question ... are you buying junk silver uncirculated or average on the scale? Why?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I predominately buy silver bullion in eagles and maple leafs. I do own a little pre 64 junk silver and know many here prefer junk silver. Question ... are you buying junk silver uncirculated or average on the scale? Why?


I like to have quarters, dimes and halves that are pre 64 junk silver. I believe they'd be easier to spend in a crisis. If we hyper inflated a bullion round like the maple leaf ( a coin I love and am trying to replace some lost ) would be worth a lot more then a 1957 Washington Quarter. That quarter might be all I need for the barter I want. Or it might be all that i want to pay for the barter available. I find these coins great to have in my bug out bag. While not impervious to counterfiet the smaller one's are less likely to be fake. YES I'm aware that circulated coins have lost weight, but I believe it to be insignificant and of little worth in discussion during a barter.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Question ... are you buying junk silver uncirculated or average on the scale? Why?


I buy eagles and junk and bullion.. I do not buy fractional bullion and I do not buy collector silver.

I buy some of the $20 for $20 canadian coins...well $20 CD for $14 U.S. D


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I still think that $5 or $6 or $7 and ounce is a good price, I have seen silver crash, and I am leery of it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I buy eagles and junk and bullion.. I do not buy fractional bullion and I do not buy collector silver.
> 
> I buy some of the $20 for $20 canadian coins...well $20 CD for $14 U.S. D


The new one's are pretty light (weight) but there are some from the 1980's that are a full ounce. I love those.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> I still think that $5 or $6 or $7 and ounce is a good price, I have seen silver crash, and I am leery of it.


If silver were to go back under 10 bucks I'd aggressively buy; right now I just buy when I see what is a good deal.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stowlin said:


> If silver were to go back under 10 bucks I'd aggressively buy; right now I just buy when I see what is a good deal.


OK, you are as smart as I am, and lots of luck. It is just that I have memories of the Hunt brothers.:tango_face_smile: 
The lesson that they learned was, that silver is easily obtained and is always being mined; and that there is lots of it. 
It is intrinsically risky to buy precious metals, the price is subject to rise or fall.

View attachment 31274

http://truewealthpublishing.asia/tr...-make-and-lose-billions-of-dollars-in-silver/


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My apologies, it was not my intention to suggest that I invest in silver for I don't. I don't invest in silver or gold. They just aren't investments to me; they are SHTF materials I feel are necessary preparations for barter and trade. At best they might be something I use to preserve my wealth through a financial crisis at worst its a small sum that I spend on preparations that have little or no value at some point. I think its an important distinction that I didn't identify. I'm buying some now because the sum I had was lost recently and I want to replace it. I'd buy more if it was $10 an ounce and gold is something I only have 1/10th increments and those pieces are in by BOB so I didn't lose them. As an investment I'm aware that George Soros, hunt brothers and even governments (Mexico, China, and Germany) play these markets and I don't want to be part of that manipulation because I'd lose in that game and they'd win. For SHTF I think precious metals are worth having.



MisterMills357 said:


> OK, you are as smart as I am, and lots of luck. It is just that I have memories of the Hunt brothers.:tango_face_smile:
> The lesson that they learned was, that silver is easily obtained and is always being mined; and that there is lots of it.
> It is intrinsically risky to buy precious metals, the price is subject to rise or fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I doubt we will ever see silver under $10.00 per ounce again
I surely hope so tho--


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

tango said:


> I doubt we will ever see silver under $10.00 per ounce again
> I surely hope so tho--


It could happen. If Trump, as an example, was to suggest no more printing. If he were to appoint a board of governors over the Federal Reserve and chair that ignored the history of the 1920's and resorted to trying to make the dollar so valuable we deflated - its not only likely but very possible.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I still think that $5 or $6 or $7 and ounce is a good price, I have seen silver crash, and I am leery of it.





tango said:


> I doubt we will ever see silver under $10.00 per ounce again
> I surely hope so tho--


Insure you "invest in silver" as a hedge against a fiat currency (your US paper dollars), it is not advisable to pursue it as a monetary gain or an investment. Just ask the Hunt Brothers.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Insure you "invest in silver" as a hedge against a fiat currency (your US paper dollars), it is not advisable to pursue it as a monetary gain or an investment. Just ask the Hunt Brothers.


I agree it's more effective as a hedge or even a savings account, seeing as banks now are paying .03% interest. That said if you keep yourself educated on the silver market you can use it as an investment. You won't be rich, but you can do alright. I've done well with precious metals. I've bought and sold at the right times....but I've done my homework.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If silver went to $1 tomorrow...I would not be hurt because I hold for after the 7 year peace treaty is signed... heck if it went to $9 I would be getting a bigger safe


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Insure you "invest in silver" as a hedge against a fiat currency (your US paper dollars), it is not advisable to pursue it as a monetary gain or an investment. Just ask the Hunt Brothers.


To: A Watchman
I did ask them, but I did it through reading about them, and I remember it well. There was a picture of them posted in an article telling the tale. They looked like greasy, well fed hogs, but that was about to irrevocably change. They owed billions of dollars, and I don't know how they got out of that trap. If, they got out, that is, and I ain't sure that they escaped intact. They may still owe billions.
(I beat dead horses.:deadhorse:That'll show 'em who is boss. PS: my reference is the Hunt Bro., they are a dead subject to most folks. :devil


----------

